# codesys opc Client



## dumbo2 (11 April 2006)

Habe eine Wago 750-841 will jetzt mittels CoDeSys SP PLC auf die Variablen der  Wago sps zugreifen, habe dafür auch schon den OPC Server konfiguriert, der auch funktioniert. Habe jetzt allerdings das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß wie man auf diesen mit CoDeSys zugreifen kann. Das System soll später mit mehreren SPSen laufen und mit der Soft SPS als Schnitstelle und einer Visualisirung auf der Soft SPS.
Wenn es eine bessere möglichkeit der kommunikation mit der SPS giebt bin ich für vorschläge offen.
danke


----------



## Roland Wagner (13 April 2006)

*Zugriff auf mehrere Steuerungen*

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst Du von einer CoDeSys SoftSPS auf die WAGO - SPS per OPC zugreifen? Wenn ja, dann muss ich leider sagen, dass das nicht geht.
CoDeSys wird zwar mit einem OPC-Server ausgeliefert, ist aber selbst kein OPC Client. Es gibt zwar ein gerade in der Entwicklung befindliches Add-on Produkt - die CoDeSys OPC Server Server Bridge - mit der man diese Funktionalität prinzipiell realisieren könnte, aber das wäre ein wenig "von-hinten-durchs-Auge-in-die Brust".  



> Das System soll später mit mehreren SPSen laufen und mit der Soft SPS als Schnitstelle und einer Visualisirung auf der Soft SPS.


Wenn es darum geht, würde ich versuchen sämtliche Variablen der verschiedenen SPSen (wenn es denn alle mit CoDeSys programmierbare Geräte sind) als sogenannte Netzwerk-Variablen auch der SoftSPS verfügbar zu machen. Dann kann man von der SoftSPS aus entweder eine CoDeSys-Visualisierung bedienen, ober eben auch per OPC einen beliebigen OPC Client.


----------

